# Some new cuttings and brom pics



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

I got some new cuttings today and put them under the shoplight.

Pellionia pulchra
Pellionia daveauana
Peperiomia quadrangularis
Peperiomia repii
Cissus discolor



















This little guy is putting out a new pup. It flowered not too long ago. I'm surprised at how small it is. I got this group from Black Jungle.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't think Peperomia repii is a good name for what you have (I can't find a reference to it anywhere). It appears to be Peperomia prostrata.


----------



## housevibe7 (Sep 24, 2006)

^^ Looks exactly like the P. prostrata that I have.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Oops....thanks for the clarification. I wrote down the wrong tag. I'll have to fix that. There is a plant in the Peperomia section that is labeled P repii. I'll have to get a small clipping next time I'm out.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

I would like to see that since Peperomia repii does not seem to be valid.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Yeah, I'll get a picture of it one of these days. The only thing that I have found on it is a place that has it for sale. It is referred to as the purple cloud plant.
http://www.glasshouseworks.com/trop-p2.html


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Yeah, i was looking at the cuttings trying to figure out which one was repii... because the only one I've seen listed as that was the purple cloud... which I believe Harry came up with another name for as I remember being in his store at one point, but I can't remember the name! I think it was columbiana? (geez I hope it wasn't named after the country Col_*O*_mbia) But I've also seen it listed as _P. metallica_.

I dunno if the "repii" in question here is prostrata... cuz it if is, my prostrata is tiny and not nearly as nicely marked :lol:


----------



## hopalong (Sep 19, 2005)

I've got the same black rack system, but never thought about putting plastic around it! Thanks for the inspiration!

Hopalong


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

The one in question is the prostrata which I mistakenly put in the list as repii. In the picture it is the one above Cissus discolor nearly in the middle. I think it looks like prostrata to me.

Anyway, I'll have to start myself a Peperomia collection because there are a few more species that I can get.

hopalong: Yeah, I have a thread about it. It's called plant rack or something like that. Vinyl to cover it with a zipper down the center. And then I put those mylar blankets up to reflect the light around a bit. I also have a fan in there to help with the heat and ventilation. I made sure to mount the cords to the wall so that if any extra water did get out it wouldnt get into contact with the power....eek.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

To also help with water dripping down the cords, make sure your cord is long enough so that there is some extra... allowing for some of the cord to dip below the level of the socket. This means the water will drip off the cord at it's lowest point rather than flow right into the socket, if the socket is the lowest point. This is a common safety feature for fish


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

That P repii that Glasshouse has listed is P metallica 'Columbiana'. It's a cultivar of metallica but metallica species has long narrow leaves. It's a great plant but can be sort of tricky to grow. EA sold it a few years back.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Thanks again for the clarification  . I think I'll try and start some of that P repii that the university has listed and see what comes of it. I'll be sure to post pictures. I'll keep some cuttings back for you guys if all goes well.

The one at school does look a lot like the P metallica from the other site.


----------



## harrywitmore (Feb 9, 2004)

Peperomia metallica 'Columbiana'


----------



## nelcadiz (Jun 27, 2007)

Andy, the moss is sphagnum moss?, other question, how to water the neoregelias?


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Yeah, that is a small layer of sphagnum on top of lecca. I just spray every now and then and make sure their cups are full.

harry,
That picture is what it looks like for sure.


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

Here is the photo for what was listed as Peperomia repii. So, I guess it's P metallica 'Columbiana'. It does appear to be slightly different looking though.










Here is another recent cutting.
Callisia elegans


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The C. elegans is very cool! How big are the leaves?


----------



## TKD (May 28, 2007)

What species of brom did you get?


----------



## andy83 (May 31, 2006)

The leaves on the C elegans are 3inches or smaller.

TKD: I got a mix from Black Jungle a while back. I also have a few random ones from other places that I'm not for sure what they really are. All of my broms are about 10in away from a 260watt or so cf that has all 6500k bulbs.


----------

